# EYES MISSBEHAVING!!



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 17, 2005)

once in a great great while my eyes water NONSTOP in one eye. i have allergies and contacts but its not that. when i apply makeup it always ruins that eye's makeup and this week its doing it!!! it dosent water that much but its enough to damnage a good look! like i get the watermark at first in the inner crease and after awhile it starts to creep into the middle of the lid of my eye - i cant stand it - what can i do to stop it?>


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 17, 2005)

that's happened to me before. I don't know if this is the same thing as you're getting.. but I get what I like to call, 'leaky eyeballs.' and my eyes water and it ruins the waterline makeup, and it leaks out the outter corners of my eyes... ruins the makeup. sucks ass. 
but... I think (at least for me) this is what it's caused from... 1)crying the night before 2) not getting any sleep 3) getting soap/shampoo in the eye but it doesn't burn/kill you so you don't really notice until later. 

those all leave my eyes super sensitive and I can barley walk anywhere because the wind blows in my eyes and makes them water even worse. gah.


----------



## dawnmelissa (Aug 17, 2005)

i get it when i try to wear mac mascara...i have to end up takign everything off it gets so bad.  their mascara is horrible.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 18, 2005)

well i believe it is caused from me bothering with my contacts to much, today it didnt water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i did my little happy shree and went on and wore pinks,. (i thought it was the red pigment in some eyeshadows) but i think its just sometimes my eyes are oversensitive


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe your allergic to some of the makeup that your using ...i get it too ...so bad that i have to wash my whole face!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 29, 2006)

*I have the same thing~*

My eyes have not done this in ages because I stopped wearing VP. (convinced this was the problem)  Seemed it started when I got Woodwinked. 

The past two days I've been wearing my new Club (which I love) with Summer Neutral, and they have started watering like crazy.  To my knowledge neither are VP. 

I know it is NOT MAC, because it hasn't happened in so long.  I think it's a process of just figuring out which ones you are or aren't allergic to.   

I wish there were an easier way to figure out which ones...........


----------



## angeldust (Oct 20, 2006)

ugh my eyes do that too sometimes, especially when i look really good, HAHA. sucks ! mine does that if i wear white eyeliner on my waterline.


----------

